# EOS-M tilt shift adapter ?



## wickidwombat (May 7, 2013)

would it be possible to make an adapter for an EOS-M that allowed you to turn any EF lens into a tilt shift ?
looking at the amount of available room in the flange distances i think its probably possible. 
It would be a pretty killer little piece of kit


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 7, 2013)

there is a lensbabies tilt transformer to adapt nikon lenses to sony n bodies. Adjustable tilt and requires a lens with an aperture ring to control the iris. The problem may be adapting the m43 or NEX mount to the EF-M.

I would settle for this, I think, although a flexible ribbon for contacts would be required for even aperture control on EF lenses.

The donor lens would also need to throw enough of a useable circle to cover the sensor at available tilts...

The other alternative would be for a camera body to feature a tiltable sensor... surely it can't be that big a step up from sensor stabilisation.

Back to the question though... yeah a titlable M adaptor would be cool!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 7, 2013)

in fact:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kipon-Nikon-F-mount-Lens-to-Canon-EOS-M-Mirrorless-Camera-Tilt-Shift-Adapter-/350679927394?pt=UK_Photography_CameraLenses_Lens_caps_hoods_adaptors_ET&hash=item51a6270a62


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 7, 2013)

and pictured on an M:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Kipon-Tilt-and-Shift-adapter-for-Nikon-F-mount-lens-to-Canon-EOS-EF-M-camera-/121041739041?pt=US_Lens_Adapters_Mounts_Tubes&hash=item1c2ea65d21

Me want one.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 7, 2013)

thats exactly what i had in mind however nikon F mount WTF?
why not at least make it canon FD mount to EOS-M
not quite sure why they would make nikon f mount over a canon mount


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 7, 2013)

It's a shame there isn't an ef option, with controls via a ribbon.

What do you want? A serious ts or a fun ts? There are fd- f convertirs, usually with coke bottle optics though, eouldn't be do bad for fake minature...


----------

